# Colorado Springs, CO Star Wars D20?



## kreat (Mar 15, 2005)

Looking to possibly find or start a group (I have a campaign idea of my own) for a Star Wars D20 game in or around Colorado Springs, CO.   Haven't RPed in a couple years but am still kinda burned out on DnD and looking for something fresh.  

Let me know if anybody is out there.


----------



## kreat (Mar 15, 2005)

Forgot to post an email just in case - you can send mail to 

XXcdavis653XX@adelphia.net

Remove both sets of XXs before sending.

Thanks,
Chris


----------

